# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Продам базы данных по Европе: физ. лица, форекс, чарджбек, крипта

## Aleksey_Sales

Всем доброго времени суток!
Сообщаем , что у нас большое обновление по базам, более, чем 50 странам.
Russian Federation, Germany, Slovakia, Korea, Republic of Israel, Thailand, Brazil, Italy, Romania, Ukraine, India, Cocos (Keeling) Islands, Canada, Singapore, Taiwan, Province of China, China, Latvia, Micronesia, Yugoslavia, Colombia, United States, Mexico, Pakistan, Uruguay,Australia, Hong Kong, France, Iran, Islamic Republic,   Angola, Kazakstan, Oman, Qatar, United Arab Emirates, Hungary, Spain, Bangladesh, Argentina, Philippines, Portugal, Malaysia, Netherlands, Nigeria, Saudi Arabia, Sweden, Finland, Norway, Montenegro, Ireland, Turkey, Tuvalu, Switzerland, Chile, Peru, Lithuania, South Africa, Estonia, Luxembourg,  Sri Lanka, Egypt, Isle of Man, Denmark, Myanmar, Vietnam, Samoa,  Iceland.
Если нашли нужную для вас страну, пишите:

mail: co@1stlfs.com
skype: live:info_1041168
telegram: @lfs_co
https://1stlfs.com/

----------


## Aleksey_Sales

Устали от недозвонов и прозвоном вторички проданной в 10 рук? Тогда тебе к нам!
Leads For Success - это команда профессионалов своего дела, которая давно зарекомендовала себя на рынке услуг различной тематики!
Различные тематики, широкий ассортимент который порадует каждого, работаем по всему миру!
Обеспечим любые объемы не потеряв качества!

- Холодные базы
- Форекс
- Банки
- Крипта
- БАДы
- Интернет магазины и многое другое.

Mail: co@1stlfs.com
Skype: live:info_1041168
Telegram: @lfs_co
https://1stlfs.com/

----------


## Aleksey_Sales

Вас приветствует компания Leads For Success!
Универсальные целевые базы всегда помогут Вашему бизнесу выйти на должный и достойный уровень прибыли.
Вашему вниманию базы: КРИПТО, ФОРЕКС, ЧАРДЖБЕК, БАНКОВСКОЙ СФЕРЫ, БАДЫ, ФИЗ. ЛИЦА и т.д.
Работаем по всему миру! 
Более детально предложения нашей компании можно обсудить по следующим видам связи:

Mail: co@1stlfs.com
Skype: live:info_1041168
Telegram: @lfs_co
https://1stlfs.com/

----------


## Asliddin

Продам базу данных физ лиц:

Казахстан 547 439 контактов (данные ФИО. дата рождения, полный адрес (населенный пункт, улица, дом, квартира, несколько номеров телефонов (домашний + мобильный)
Это клиенты Алма ТВ (интернет + ТВ провайдер)

Узбекистан 657 089 контактов (данные ФИО + адрес (не у всех полный) + мобильные номера телефонов

По всем вопросам обращаться в телеграм @databasekzuz

----------

